

Ask HN: Rails Searching Ferret or Sphinx? - dawie

I am implementing full text search in my web application and I can't decide between Ferret or Sphinx. Does anyone have feedback?
======
pcrawfor
I can say that I've used both on a couple of projects and thus far sphinx with
the thinking sphinx plugin has been the best option for me.

------
jpcx01
sphinx

------
oomkiller
tsearch2?

